# Name that model



## semiringeye (Oct 3, 2011)

I. Have a shibaura tractor that the only number I have been able to find is D2F. On the seam between the trans and engine and a little tag on the frame.the little tag also has Chinese or Japanese writing on it.It has a 4 cylinder diesel , 
3ph. , 4wd ., I was told it is a 1985 .Any ideas , I need a water pump bad.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a handful of this brand of tractor for manuals. 

Can you take a pix of the Japanese ID plates. We can translate them to English via ...






Translate text from photos from English and other languages – Yandex.Translate


Use Yandex Translate to translate text from photos into Czech, English, French, German, Italian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Turkish, Ukrainian and other languages (only available when you are online).




translate.yandex.com





I'll do a directory search on D2F, not sure it will find anything.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

semiringeye said:


> I. Have a shibaura tractor that the only number I have been able to find is D2F. On the seam between the trans and engine and a little tag on the frame.the little tag also has Chinese or Japanese writing on it.It has a 4 cylinder diesel ,
> 3ph. , 4wd ., I was told it is a 1985 .Any ideas , I need a water pump bad.


Does it look sort of like this ?










Also check along the frame rail for the D2f-xxxxx number. It will help. 

Here is an example once you find the frame rail with the other 5-digits ...








D26F


在庫管理番号 2019197612メーカー SHIBAURA形式　　　　 D26F製造番号　　 D2F-10790使用時間　　 2124Hr　　



nakasho-kochi.co.jp


----------



## semiringeye (Oct 3, 2011)

bmaverick said:


> Does it look sort of like this ?
> 
> View attachment 73215
> 
> ...


----------



## semiringeye (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, here are the pictures of tags and numbers I’ve found.


----------

